
Iron Man-like flight suit by a British entrepreneur - sahin-boydas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv5ghZw2PPg
======
SideburnsOfDoom
He's not flying, he hasn't gone high enough to stop benefiting from the
pushback from the ground. See also "Ground effect vehicle", "wing in ground
effect", "ekranoplan"

Look out in this sort of video for the lack of sustained level flight at a
height substantially over the width of the device/craft (1) if they can't stay
at that level, it's not quite flying.

1)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_effect_(aerodynamics)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_effect_\(aerodynamics\))

"When an aircraft flies at a ground level approximately at or below the length
of the aircraft's wingspan or helicopter's rotor diameter ... an often
noticeable ground effect. "

------
anotherturn
I'd love for this to be true, though I remain skeptical as "extraordinary
claims require extraordinary evidence"

For example, the chap who claimed he had built bird-like wings suitable for
launching a human into the air[0] garnered a lot of attention until it was
revealed to be a hoax [1].

Some similarities between the two videos. Low resolution. Lots of chopping and
changing. Involves human flight - a naturally exciting area and excitement can
suspend rationality.

[0]:[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojSkxF6Qq_c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojSkxF6Qq_c)
[1]:[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newsvideo/weirdnewsvideo/915...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newsvideo/weirdnewsvideo/9157973/Dutch-
engineer-admits-hoax-after-human-bird-wings-flying-video-goes-viral.html)

~~~
dawnerd
On the flip side these guys have figured it out partially
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czy0pXRRZcs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czy0pXRRZcs)

Do I think the "iron man" suit can do more than hover? Not really. It is
pretty cool nonetheless.

~~~
J-dawg
Those are very, very cool, and I'm sure they are a huge technical achievement,
but they don't really deserve to be compared with "jet pack" style craft. They
have no takeoff or landing abilities at all.

~~~
dawnerd
There was also a Jetpack featured on White Rabbit Project (can't remember the
episode). It seemed pretty legit.

------
LukaszB
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:e_GYeUo...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:e_GYeUoUAvIJ:gravity.co/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

------
throwaway_374
[https://www.rs-online.com/designspark/daedalus-the-jet-
engin...](https://www.rs-online.com/designspark/daedalus-the-jet-engine-
flying-suit) for an interview with the inventor and link to working youtube
video.

~~~
Caspy7
"Unfortunately you have reached a page that does not exist."

Looks like someone's doing their diligence to remove all traces.

------
J-dawg
The "Flyboard Air" is also interesting [0] (and almost definitely not a
hoax!). The inventor was recently in the news [1] saying he would have to
leave France because the aviation authorities were cracking down and limiting
his ability to test the craft.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEDrMriKsFM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEDrMriKsFM)

[1] [https://venturebeat.com/2017/03/14/french-hoverboard-
creator...](https://venturebeat.com/2017/03/14/french-hoverboard-creator-says-
he-may-leave-france-after-authorities-banned-the-flyboard-air/)

------
samlittlewood
Looks plausible, compare to:

[https://www.startengine.com/startup/jetpack-
aviation](https://www.startengine.com/startup/jetpack-aviation)

    
    
       Using 2 AMT Nike turbines at 80 kgf each (these are big)
    

So 6 smaller turbines (eg: AMT Olympus) at 23 kgf looks good.

That said - I'd not want to be waving 800 degree C things spinning at 100K RPM
anywhere near my body.

Edit: I suspect he is using JetCat turbines of appropriate size:
[http://www.jetcat.de/jetcatturbinen/strahlturbinen.htm](http://www.jetcat.de/jetcatturbinen/strahlturbinen.htm)

------
cjg
Very cool, but...

It looks like he doesn't have enough power. He only manages to get a few feet
off the ground and is probably getting extra lift because the ground is so
close. Perhaps adding an other engine on each side might make the difference.

You would need to be relatively strong to be able to fly this (as he clearly
is). His weight is supported by the engines which are on his hands. To fly and
control this you would need the kind of strength required to do gymnastic
rings. Perhaps some kind of stiff suit to move that load to other parts of the
body might solve that, but this would add weight, which would increase the
power requirement.

------
demarq
We really ought to have a scraper and chrome extension "HN cache", for things
like this. Where we can click "cached" and see the original content hosted
somewhere, like on S3 or something.

I'm too busy/lazy right now to implement this :P but I just wanted to throw
the idea out there.

------
ftopan80
[http://gravity.co/assets/gravity_backfround02.mp4](http://gravity.co/assets/gravity_backfround02.mp4)

~~~
ftopan80
[https://venturebeat.com/2017/03/30/iron-man-irl-gravity-
and-...](https://venturebeat.com/2017/03/30/iron-man-irl-gravity-and-redbull-
unveil-personal-jetpack/)

maybe some rich guy bought the whole company

------
senectus1
its been ripped down :-(

------
pferdone
impressive

